# Olvera



## l54r50 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have been looking for a property and have come across Olvera but there seems to be an awful lot of properties for sale, is there a problem there?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

l54r50 said:


> I have been looking for a property and have come across Olvera but there seems to be an awful lot of properties for sale, is there a problem there?


Theres a lot of property for sale everywhere in Spain at the moment, as very few are buying and the Spaniards continued to build. The economic turndown has seena lot of expats who relied on work return to the UK.

Hence the abundance of property generally


----------



## dorji (Nov 29, 2008)

*help please*



Stravinsky said:


> Theres a lot of property for sale everywhere in Spain at the moment, as very few are buying and the Spaniards continued to build. The economic turndown has seena lot of expats who relied on work return to the UK.
> 
> Hence the abundance of property generally


Respected Moderator,
I am unaware as to how should i become an active member? please help me...i have some urgent opportunities for those interested to live and work in Bhutan please.
Kindly solicit me as to how should i begin posting some messages


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dorji said:


> Respected Moderator,
> I am unaware as to how should i become an active member? please help me...i have some urgent opportunities for those interested to live and work in Bhutan please.
> Kindly solicit me as to how should i begin posting some messages


You are posting messages! 

But if you are talking about advertising or sending messages by pm to solicit for business then that is forbidden under forum rules

We should return to the original topic now, thanks


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh dear, I so much wanted to find a connection between Bhutan and Olvera, Respected Moderator. 
(Ever been called that before?) 

Seriously, I seem to remember that this is an area of Andalucia with the highest unemployment 18% official (=% unofficial) and a lot of the locals were going down to the coast looking for work. 

From one visit a long-time ago it it's just a small town on the pueblos blancos route and will be c-c-c-cold in winter as it is up in the Sierra Gaditana. 

That said, everything is for sale at the moment so if you like the area, don't need to work and can cope with the cold then you could pick up a bargain. Good Luck


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Oh dear, I so much wanted to find a connection between Bhutan and Olvera, Respected Moderator.
> (Ever been called that before?)


No but I've been called a [email protected] a few times


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks, Respected Moderator.

The Moderator on another board is "The Fragrant One" - I can't remember why I called her that many moons ago but the NdP seems to have stuck! 

Tonight she has let herself down a bit as she has just realised how potent pacharán is! 
Most of the others don't need excesses of 24º spirits to talk double dutch but.......


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Thanks, Respected Moderator.
> 
> The Moderator on another board is "The Fragrant One" - I can't remember why I called her that many moons ago but the NdP seems to have stuck!
> 
> ...


That is spooky
I'm just talking to someone on another forum about Sloe Gin


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Typical expats then!! 

Before anybody says anything I am TT - although I guess an excess of alcohol would explain some of my more off the cuff remarks about Man Cxxx and Arsenal.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Typical expats then!!


What .... we cant talk about Sloe Gin! 
I was talking to a guy in Norwich actually who brews his own


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Revered Moderator, 

Norwich? Mmmmm,there's your answer. Interbred - makes us Tykes positively cosmopolitan. 
Some of us can even spell the word now!


----------



## l54r50 (Nov 30, 2008)

Inconstructive stupid replies are neither use nor ornament.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

l54r50 said:


> Inconstructive stupid replies are neither use nor ornament.


On that basis, can we hope that you will delete this as both Strav and I gave information over a month ago and we did not get the courtesy of a "thanks", " you are wrong" or anything??


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Revered Moderator,
> 
> Norwich? Mmmmm,there's your answer. Interbred - makes us Tykes positively cosmopolitan.
> Some of us can even spell the word now!


Aye, wev'e allways been reyt good at spellin and punktuation on tuther side of Penines ampt we?  

Better than Ronaldo is at driving.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, did you see his car? What a mess! 

Yes we woz taut how 2 right pwoper


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Wow, did you see his car? What a mess!
> 
> Yes we woz taut how 2 right pwoper


What got me was that he walked out of the wreck unhurt and went training, when he had finished got into his Bentley and drove off, it's alright for some. 

And John Sheridan strikes the ball, it's a rocket of a shot into the back of the net making it 1 to Sheffield Wednesday and 0 to Manchester United in this years league cup final. 

Happy days.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know what planet you are living on crookesey but it sounds like fun. Can I visit?


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

thrax said:


> I don't know what planet you are living on crookesey but it sounds like fun. Can I visit?


By all means old chap, but being a southerner you could find the going a tad tough, but having said that with you coming from Surrey you have one of the main credentials required to become a Manchester United supporter. 

Remember, football is not a matter of life and death, it's much more important than that. As long as you mention Manchester City and Arsenal in all your reply's to Steve you are abiding by the rules of the game, he will love you for it. 

Must get on, I will give the ferret a couple of laps around the block before giving it a haslet sandwich and shoving it down the front of my trousers for the night.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

lol

In keeping with John Cleese, I once had a ferret sticking up my nose, how he got there I can't tell, but now he's there it hurts like hell, it's ruining my sense of smell (chorus).....

Sorry to rub salt etc, but I've been a Chelsea fan since 1964.... A friend who lives in Sydney is a Man City fan, her husband supports Arsenal and their three kids support Man U. A happy family that one...

Oh and btw, my location is Surrey, doesn't mean I'm from there


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

haslet??????????????????? Wow, I had not even heard that word never mind eaten it since I was last in Hull. I bet it comes with a government health warning now. 

"This product MAY contain meat" (It probably doesn't but one has to be PC!)


----------



## l54r50 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you for the one entry of USEFULL information. The rest seems to be just a waste of time and space and bad language.


----------

